# HP Notebook Overheating Class Action Lawsuit



## ~Candy~

http://www.sfmslaw.com/pages/cases.php?id=300


----------



## TechGuy

Did this happen to you, Candy?

Reminds me of the exploding Dell/Apple batteries...


----------



## ~Candy~

Me?  Heavens no, I'd never buy an HP laptop


----------



## ACA529

I have an Acer laptop and it stays very cool.

I always thought that HP made good laptops. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I have Asus laptop and sometimes it is hot because i use this laptop on my comfy bed


----------



## ~Candy~

You should NEVER use a laptop on your comfy bed.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

AcaCandy said:


> You should NEVER use a laptop on your comfy bed.


Well many people does it... including my sister.. When i leave laptop on, i leave on table but it's too small.


----------



## ACA529

AcaCandy said:


> You should NEVER use a laptop on your comfy bed.


I use my laptop on my bed all the time. What's the problem with it?


----------



## ~Candy~

You're blocking the air flow, which will create overheating.


----------



## ACA529

AcaCandy said:


> You're blocking the air flow, which will create overheating.


The air flow is not on the bottom of the laptop...


----------



## ~Candy~

Sorry, but, mine has air vents on the bottom, both laptops. My Sony and my Toshiba. My Toshiba fans are on the bottom, 2 of them. 

Do whatever you wish, I'm certainly not here to debate the fact that it's foolish to allow the computer to become hot, as was mentioned above. Tear it up :up: Just don't blame the manufacturer when something dies :up:


----------



## ACA529

AcaCandy said:


> Sorry, but, mine has air vents on the bottom, both laptops. My Sony and my Toshiba. My Toshiba fans are on the bottom, 2 of them.
> 
> Do whatever you wish, I'm certainly not here to debate the fact that it's foolish to allow the computer to become hot, as was mentioned above. Tear it up :up: Just don't blame the manufacturer when something dies :up:


Air vents on the bottom simply do not make sense... they are called *LAP*tops for a reason.

Can you not have your laptop sit on a table without the ventilation being blocked?


----------



## ~Candy~

My laptop can sit on a table without the ventilation being blocked....that's why they have little feet on them  There is space between the bottom of the laptop and the table.

I'm not sure where you're going with this...air vents on the bottom don't make sense?  I'm not the designer. I didn't put them there. Facts are facts.

I think they are called laptops because they are PORTABLE. I have used my laptop on my LAP for short periods of time, that would give more airflow than putting it on your fluffy bed.

I think this all started with CCM saying his laptop was getting HOT. My point is that if your laptop on your fluffy bed is getting hot and you KNOW it's getting hot because of that, you are foolish to keep using it while it's getting hotter.....

That's my last post on this thread. I guess I should have put it in Civilized Debate  I didn't realize that an infomercial post would go so far astray


----------



## JohnWill

ACA529 said:


> The air flow is not on the bottom of the laptop...


Wrong!  Virtually every laptop I've ever seen, and all four of the ones I have here right now have the air intake on the bottom, and the exhaust out one of the sides. If your laptop doesn't take air in the bottom, it's a rare bird.


----------



## TechGuy

I agree that it doesn't make a lot of sense, but every notebook I've seen for the past few years has had air vents (and usually fans) facing down. As Candy mentioned, they rely on being lifted up with the "feet" on the bottom of the notebook.


----------



## JohnWill

I stick some 1/4" feet on the rear of my laptops to tilt them up slightly and increase the airflow under them.


----------



## new tech guy

OR one could get a 12 lithium ion like i did, lifts up the whole backend of the computer, if its portable it really extends the battery life (pays off bigtime in class) and it adds a level of ergonomics to the keyboard. 3 pluses. And yes, its an hp. Runs good and cool although it is a newer machine so i dont know how it will hold up over time. I have to disagree with not putting it on your lap. That is fine for a laptop. You run into problems when you block vents really. I know from experience, one day was running spinrite on the hd to give it a good integrity test, left it on my couch. Come back later (fortunately spinrite has a safety switch) sure enough spinrite reported an overheat problem. I freaked and fortunately the pc is ok and i moved it to the top of the tv stand (was cleaning and i had to get the thing out of the way) and the pc cooled down and stayed cool. Just keep the vents clear and your in good shape.


----------



## ekim68

My laptop keeps my lap warm during the colder days, so I think it's a trade off..I'm as much a heat sink as the ventilation....


----------



## bolia.kukur

I've air vents at the back of my HP Pav laptop apart from some some grills at d bottom. I also know of the precautions to take to avoid over heating. But anyway it heats up pretty fast. IMHO HP laptops are not that gr8. My oldy Toshiba was fine.


----------



## new tech guy

I had a toshiba and honestly was quite disapointed with it a little. I had one problem i brought on, got that fixed (i learned by geeksquad lesson in the process, was still under warranty which was the main reason they took care of it) and then later it developed a weird problem with charging the battery. Bought an HP because these things seem to last forever.


----------

